# Sauvegarde iPad, Time Machine ?



## Marush (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai un soucis, enfin je pense ! 
J'ai vendu mon iPad 2 afin de m'acheter dans quelques jours le dernier iPad... Avant de faire la restauration, je l'ai synchronisé une dernière fois avec mon MacBook Pro puis restauration puis ciao iPad 2. Mais voilà dans quelques jours mon MacBook Pro me quitte aussi et je suis en train de faire une copie Time Machine avant de faire la restauration de l'ordinateur... Sauf que, je ne sais pas si Time Machine enregistrera aussi la sauvegarde iPad et je n'ai pas le fichier /MobileSync dans /Application Support sur Macintosh HD... Que faire ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------

